# Guess the Entertainer..



## Kris148 (Feb 24, 2020)

Can be actor, actress, singer, band/group etc.

*Famous actor:*

_ _ _ _ _  _ _ _ _ _ _  // _ _ _ //


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 24, 2020)

Isn't this the same as this long running one?


https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/guess-the-character.42037/page-96


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 24, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Isn't this the same as this long running one?
> 
> 
> https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/guess-the-character.42037/page-96


No these are characters. Mine are actual people playing characters.


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 24, 2020)

Kris148 said:


> No these are characters. Mine are actual people playing characters. Why be controversial holly.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 24, 2020)

Why accuse me of something , when I was simply asking a genuine question?... ...why not just answer the question in a normal manner?

Oh well I won't be playing this game for sure now...


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 24, 2020)

deleted


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 24, 2020)

deleted


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 24, 2020)

*L ?*


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 24, 2020)

Many thanks for playing Sassy. Yes there is a L.
*Famous actor:*

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // L _ _ //


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 24, 2020)

F ?


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 24, 2020)

no F sorry


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 24, 2020)

clue: he is not an American


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 24, 2020)

deleted


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 24, 2020)

R ?


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 24, 2020)

Kris148 said:


> *Famous actor:
> 
> yes R*
> 
> _ _ R _ _ _ _ _ _ _ R // L _ _ //


*No: F*


----------



## chic (Feb 25, 2020)

S please?


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 25, 2020)

N ?


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 25, 2020)

*Famous actor:

yes an S*

_ _ R _ S _ _ _ _ _ R // L _ _ // 

No: F N


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 25, 2020)

Kris148 said:


> clue: he is not an American


----------



## chic (Feb 26, 2020)

J please?


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 26, 2020)

chic said:


> J please?


No J @chic
hint: He is English. Made his name playing a hideous creature.


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 26, 2020)

*C ?*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 26, 2020)

Christopher Lee, but somebody else take the next one, please.


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 27, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Christopher Lee, but somebody else take the next one, please.


Correct.

golden oldie band:

_ _ _  _  _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //


----------



## chic (Feb 28, 2020)

S please>


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 28, 2020)

Kris148 said:


> golden oldie band:
> 
> yes @chic one S
> 
> _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ S _ _ _ //


----------



## chic (Feb 28, 2020)

T please?


----------



## Sunny (Feb 28, 2020)

R ?


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 28, 2020)

_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ S T R _ //


----------



## chic (Feb 28, 2020)

L please?


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 28, 2020)

_ L _ _ _ // _ _ L L _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ S T R _ //


----------



## chic (Feb 29, 2020)

C please?


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 29, 2020)

Kris148 said:


> _ L _ _ _ // _ _ L L _ R // _ _ C _ _ S T R _ //


----------



## Sunny (Feb 29, 2020)

Y ?


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 29, 2020)

sorry no Y


----------



## Sunny (Feb 29, 2020)

D ?


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 29, 2020)

golden oldie band: 

_ L _ _ _ // _ _ L L _ R // _ _ C _ _ S T R _ //

No: Y D


----------



## chic (Feb 29, 2020)

H please?


----------



## Kris148 (Mar 1, 2020)

Kris148 said:


> golden oldie band:
> 
> _ L _ _ _ // _ _ L L _ R // _ _ C H _ S T R _ //
> 
> No: Y D


Glad you are still playing chic. Yes one H.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 1, 2020)

Glenn Miller orchestra?  (Missing R in last word?)


----------



## Kris148 (Mar 1, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Glenn Miller orchestra?  (Missing R in last word?)


sorry.. you may slap my wrist.    nice work.


----------



## chic (Mar 1, 2020)

I thought Glen Miller's Orchestra was more of a big band '40's music than a golden oldies.

Good job Sunny.


----------



## Kris148 (Mar 1, 2020)

chic said:


> I thought Glen Miller's Orchestra was more of a big band '40's music than a golden oldies.
> 
> Good job Sunny.


Perhaps I was not totally clear chic.  I only meant that their era was a golden oldie one. Had I said they were a 40s big band group.. may have been too easy.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 2, 2020)

This one goes back to the olden days of live musical theatre.

_  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Kris148 (Mar 2, 2020)

Sunny said:


> This one goes back to the olden days of live musical theatre.
> 
> _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _


You mean Vaudeville or London Music Hall? What entertainer are we looking for @Sunny


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 11, 2021)

Sunny said:


> This one goes back to the olden days of live musical theatre.
> 
> _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _


J?


----------



## Sunny (Jul 11, 2021)

This one goes back to the olden days of live musical theatre.

_  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _

NO J

(Thanks for reviving this one, Ken!)

American vaudeville, not London music hall.


----------

